# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  آآآآآآآآآآآآآىخر خبر....وارغو تماااااااااااااااااام التمام

## البرنسيسه

*وصلتنا توا ومن مصادر موثوقة جدا ان اصابة اللاعب استيفن وارغو طفيفه وانه سيشارك فى مباراة الغد بعون الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*البرنسيســـــــــة ياحصري ياخطـــــــــري

 








*

----------


## السيد

*حمدلله علي سلامتكم الاتنين
             \
             /
الجماعه قلبهم انقطع تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله يطمنك وينصر الزعيم
*

----------


## badry

*طمنتينا ربنا يطمنك يابرينسيسه
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الله يطمنك يا برنسيسة 
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*بالجد ؟؟؟

والله ده احلى خبر .. الله اكبر الله اكبر

ألحق احذف موضوعى داك لو كده .. ما عدمناك يا صفوة والله لو الخبر ده صحيح
تستحقى عليهو مليون دولار
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله

يارب الكلام دة يكون صاح

أكيدة: لو لعب وارغو بغض النظر عن مستواه مباراة

الغد يعتبر نقطة كبيرة لمصلحتنا فهو البعبع الأكبر 

لبني جلفوط هذه الأيام.

شكرا يا برنسيسة وخشمك فيه العسل.

*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*بكل أسف موقع شبكة المريخ اكد خبر اصابة وارغو بشق فى القدم وسيخضع للجبص غداً

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله يا برنسيسه انا مشيت الاستاد اول ما وارغوووووووو تعرضه لاصابه :00020457:



تماس : بس يارب يكون خبرك ميه ميه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

البرنسيســـــــــة ياحصري ياخطـــــــــري

 










كيييييييييييييييييييف ده كلامك....هو انت لسه شفت حاجه
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى وافتخر
					

بكل أسف موقع شبكة المريخ اكد خبر اصابة وارغو بشق فى القدم وسيخضع للجبص غداً

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله



يا زول ما تخلينا نفرح شويه بس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, africanu, محمد عثمان شمو, محب الزعيم, الصفوى, comndan, Ehab M. Ali, حسن يعقوب 

لكم التحية والاحترام ياصفوة وان شاءالله مجتمعين بكرة ونحن منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*خبرك  جميل  يا برنسيسه
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى وافتخر
					

بكل أسف موقع شبكة المريخ اكد خبر اصابة وارغو بشق فى القدم وسيخضع للجبص غداً

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله



منبرمريخــــــــــــاب اون لاين يؤكــــــــــــد ان اصابة وارغو خفيفة

وان الورم من اثر الاصابة قــــــد نزل الان ولامانع من مشاركته في

الغـــــــــــــد


المصدر:-

مصــــــــــــادر اون لاين الخاصة(يعني من بيت الكلاوي وكده)
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

منبرمريخــــــــــــاب اون لاين يؤكــــــــــــد ان اصابة وارغو خفيفة

وان الورم من اثر الاصابة قــــــد نزل الان ولامانع من مشاركته في

الغـــــــــــــد


المصدر:-

مصــــــــــــادر اون لاين الخاصة(يعني من بيت الكلاوي وكده)



تسلم يا قلب يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

منبرمريخــــــــــــاب اون لاين يؤكــــــــــــد ان اصابة وارغو خفيفة

وان الورم من اثر الاصابة قــــــد نزل الان ولامانع من مشاركته في

الغـــــــــــــد


المصدر:-

مصــــــــــــادر اون لاين الخاصة(يعني من بيت الكلاوي وكده)






يارب يارب يارب

الكلام دة يطلع صح

والله وارغو فقد كبير وكورة بكرة دي ياها

يوم حوبتو بإذن واحد أحد.

*

----------


## بحاري

*الله يطمنكم دنيا واخرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس هسي نصدق منو و نخلي منو حيرتونا ظاتو هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*طمنتينا الله يطمنك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا ناس هسي نصدق منو و نخلي منو حيرتونا ظاتو هههههههههه



تصدق بيت الكلاوى طبعا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يطمنك ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*الله يطمنك يا افريكانو زى ما طمنتنا .. يارب يكون الخبر صحيح
*

----------


## asimayis

*الحمد لله!!!!
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*انشاء الله تكون خفيفة يارب .
*

----------


## متيم المريخ

*اللهم أحفظ لاعبي الزعيم وأكتب لهم السلامة .. اللهم انصرنا  وثبت أقدام لاعبيننا وشتت خصمنا ... نتمني لوارغو السلامة والمشاركة في المباراة
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

منبرمريخــــــــــــاب اون لاين يؤكــــــــــــد ان اصابة وارغو خفيفة

وان الورم من اثر الاصابة قــــــد نزل الان ولامانع من مشاركته في

الغـــــــــــــد


المصدر:-

مصــــــــــــادر اون لاين الخاصة(يعني من بيت الكلاوي وكده)




الله يطمنك يابرنسيسة ويا أفريكا يارائع ,,,
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*يارب يكون خبر صحيح
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*والله يا اهلى موضوع الاصابات فى التمارين عموماً ده  بيحتاج لى وقفه ، والاصابه فى تمرين ختامى ضد الهليل دة مشكله عديل كده ، واحنا والله تعبنا وفترنا من الحاجات دى ن وهو البخلى لاعب يخش مع زميله بالشده دى فى التمرين شنو 

الله يدينا الصبر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ربنا يكفينا شر العوارض
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ربنا يكفينا شر العوارض




امييييييييييييييين يا رب

*

----------

